# MTII



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey guys. I get to be the first to try out the new forum. This is alittle off subject but wanted to let everyone know we have a Melanotan II base form in stock. It is in one 50mg vial and we will not be dividing the doses up but we are letting it go very cheap. $400 for 50mgs.

Incase some of you don't know what MTII is it is a tanning peptide that accelerates the natural tan of the body. You still need some exposure to UV rays but significantly less. The tan should be deeper, darker, and last longer. This is great for anyone wanting to get a better tan fast with limited UV but this is actually designed for those that can't get tan at all. The type 1 skin types that will only burned. This peptide will actually allow those types to tan as well.

Sides are facial flushing, nausea, appetiate suppression and erections similiar to viagra

MR


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Im keen to try this stuff out, have been since i read up about it a while back over various sites.

Whats the average dosage on the stuff? How long can you run it for? Do you need more if you are bigger?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am keen to try this also especially around show time but $400 is a lot of dosh for a tan shame you don't split it...


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes most do anywhere from 1mg -2mgs ed to eod. It is becoming more common to use ed at a lower dose. Yes the heavier you are the more you need. We are just not splitting these specific 50mg vials. We will have 10mg increments in the future but for the amount you get these 50mg vials are the best deal on the web for $400

MR


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

We have 10mg vials of MTII on the site now for $100 a piece. It comes with mixing solution as well

Thank you

MR


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what kinda tan do u get and how long does it last?


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

You still need some uv rays to make the MTII work because it is a synergistic effect. However about 30-50% sun with MTII will get you a better tan than 100% sun no MTII and it will be more even, deeper and darker and will fade slower.

We Do gurantee Delievry of this to anywhere in the World. !00% gurantee reship

MR


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

Might be pricey... but if you factor in the time spent in the sunbed and the cost of the sessions for the higher quality sunbed sessions that do less damage I would guess it would be about the same!

That and the reduced risk of sun damage and skin cancer might make it more worth it!!


----------

